# 'Cats' future belongs to rookies



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> BOSTON -- In the perverted world of a rebuilding NBA team, injuries bring forth promise. And dumping expensive talent creates hope.
> 
> "I tell them that they have to relish this opportunity because normally they wouldn't be getting as many minutes as they're getting now," said Paul Silas, coach of the worst team in the NBA. "It's not like we're going to have to do it this year. You're looking at a few years before these guys are going to be ready."
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...08/charlotte.bobcats/index.html#ixzz1lru1sD3d


----------

